# Revised Bushing & Tube Sizes for Pen Kits



## Wayne

I've now updated this chart to include many more kits and added Bear Tooth Woods, Lee Valley and William Wood Write supplier info.

Though never complete but much expanded, I still need your help!

WRACINOWSKI at WI dot RR dot COM

Just updated the file Attachment and it should be available soon in the articles area. File is dated 7-23-10


----------



## Pioneerpens

very helpful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mredburn

Yes Thank You for all the work that went into making this.


----------



## CSue

Very well done.  Thanks.


----------



## jskeen

Excellent!  a new version.  I used the original 1. version a lot, never found anything to correct, but I'll keep trying. 

Thanks dude!


----------



## Wayne

There is a typo on the chart for the Sceptre bushing listing.

RP & FP should be PKDBBUA - "K" dia should be .513

BP  should be PKDBBUB - "K" dia should be .458 and "I" length should be  2.19

This will be corrected when I release this to the library.


----------



## mbroberg

I use your chart a lot.  Keep a copy right on the bench.  Never found a mistake yet but if I ever have anything to add I will let you know.  Thanks for compiling this for us.


----------



## OldGrumpy

Thanks for being a help to everyone.


----------



## moke

Wayne --
Those are a HUGE help----I had the old ones laminated and use them all the time.
Thank You
Mike


----------



## Wayne

Thanks for all of the support and encouragement. I've often wondered if this was a worthwhile effort. This is one of the ways that I can help support this site.


----------



## DRB4381

As a fairly new pen turner, I find the information very helpful.  Thanks for your work.


----------



## carverken

I is truly nice to know that there are other people out there as OCD or AR as I am.

Thanks

K


----------



## Steve78

A great document. I used the previous version and have just downloaded the update. Thanks for all the time and effort. Steve


----------



## leestoresund

Just downloaded the update.
This is my most important reference for pen turning. Next most important is the drill size chart.

Lee


----------



## Seer

Thanks a bunch incredibly useful since I started using a micrometer


----------



## Laurenr

I'm on vacation right now and using my cell phone for a modem, so printing is out of the question, but when I get home this baby will be printed and laminated.

Thanks for the incredible amount of work!

Lauren


----------



## Scollins

Thank you Wayne.....very much appreciated!


----------



## nava1uni

Thank you for a really great reference tool.  Thank you for all of your time and energy in putting this together.


----------



## Wayne

*Revised Bushing and Tube chart Version 7-23-10*

Just updated the reference chart, which will be added to the library soon.


----------

